# Post an image of your setup



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2018)

I tried searching and didnt see anything but could have sworn we had something like this. 

Anyway here is mine. Color changes all the time.


----------



## delshay (Feb 15, 2018)

When looking at the screen, any other light source is a distraction for me.  A small backlight behind the screen reflected off the wall is fine.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2018)

Please use TPU image hosting. I will post mine when I get home


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2018)

Couldnt I was on my phone and pic was too large.

Im going to mess with it when I get home from work.


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 15, 2018)

need wire management but I get to it later.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks familiar, that idea 

As for the LED goodness... got a remote for the one under the roof there, indirect RGB looks really nice IMO. Same in my case, all of them are indirect/hidden behind an edge... only got one nasty bright little red one on the mobo that just needs a sticker over it or something


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2018)

Edited OP. I dont know why it copied the way that it did.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2018)

Any reason why this can't go in the Your PC ATM thread?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> Any reason why this can't go in the Your PC ATM thread?





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I tried searching and didnt see anything but could have sworn we had something like this.


See I knew there was a thread but i couldnt find it or remember what it was called!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 19, 2018)

Mine:






This is the rigs set up for my kids. I built the desk so they would have a spot to share in my home theater room. It is 7ft long. My daughter is 8 and my son is 3.







CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> See I knew there was a thread but i couldnt find it or remember what it was called!



I forgot about that thread as well. I never seem to see it.


----------

